

Show HN: Solving the Consumer Cloud – Privacy and Secure Collaboration - VuongN
http://ncryptedcloud.com/?rfc=VN-FRIENDS

======
VuongN
Hello HN friends,

My early-stage startup just left stealth mode to enter closed-beta. Our
product, nCryptedCloud (which currently works with OSX 10.7+, Windows and iOS)
is tackling the problem of data privacy and secure collaboration in the cloud.
We're starting with Dropbox first, other cloud storage providers are in the
plan.

nCryptedCloud is an enhancement layer on top of Dropbox. It encrypts &
decrypts your Dropbox files seamlessly. Your files are always protected and
you control who get access to them. For collaboration, you can revoke access
to shared folders any time. Yes, even if they have the file, without
permission, that file is not readable. Our purpose is protecting data at rest
and data in the cloud.

Please give it a try if you have Dropbox installed. I would love any feedbacks
you may have. Of course, it's free: <http://ncryptedcloud.com/?rfc=VN-FRIENDS>

Thank you,

-V.

~~~
twodayslate
The website should be as clear as this comment. I didn't really understand
what the product did until I read this.

~~~
VuongN
We will continue to improve the site and our messaging with feedbacks from
wonderful folks like yourself!

Thank you,

-V.

------
davidjgraph
Enterprise is $10 per month for what, per enterprise? Really? No

If it's really enterprise, forget any price tag under $250, you won't be taken
seriously. If it's not enterprise, call it Pro.

~~~
VuongN
My apologies. $10 per user/per month for Enterprise version. This is fixed.

Thank you for letting us know,

-V.

------
apawloski
Beautiful site. Is this Vuong's work? It's exceptional.

I can appreciate that you want your descriptions to be as accessible as
possible, but I had trouble finding any technical details about your system.
Do you have this information on your site? Is the source code available? If
the answer to either of these is no, then I'd be extremely reluctant to trust
you with anything important.

Also, am I correct in understanding that this is not a standalone service? Is
this only usable with a dropbox?

~~~
VuongN
Thank you for the nice complement. We're continuing to improve and iterate it.
We're just focusing on producing the best software at the moment so our
public-facing site can take a little bit to perfect. We welcome any
suggestions you may have.

We understand that trust is an important issue and we're definitely in the
business to solve this very problem. Our team members are probably the most
paranoid bunch you'll ever meet. We worry about our own privacy in the cloud
so we set out to build something we can use. All of us now religiously use
nCryptedCloud to secure our own sensitive data in Dropbox.

At the moment, nCryptedCloud works with Dropbox but our plan is to work with
other cloud storage providers as well. Which cloud storage provider do you
use?

-V.

------
keverets
Is source code available? I couldn't find a link. Without the source, claims
of privacy and security are very suspect.

~~~
VuongN
We use standard & proven zip file format with AES 256 bit encryption. Each
file has a unique key randomly generated. At this time, our source code is not
available.

Thank you for your feedback,

-V.

------
sweis
Here's a litmus test: If a user loses their credentials, is their data
unrecoverable?

~~~
VuongN
Currently, the server maintains the backup key to recover data in case of
lost/forgotten credentials. In the PRO version, users will be able to choose
not to store this backup key on our server and will be responsible for
maintaining it on their own; in this case data would not be recoverable
without this backup key.

Thanks,

-V.

------
dobbsbob
openbsd devs have the same thing called ciphertite except they have source
review and you keep the key it can't be used by the corp to sell you out.
didn't see any info about who controls keys

~~~
nodata
Looks good: <https://www.cyphertite.com/>

~~~
VuongN
Can you securely share your data with this service? The reason I ask is
because we're addressing this problem but at the same time addressing the
difficult issue of secure collaboration in the cloud.

-V.

~~~
conformal
VuongN, you are indeed correct that you cannot currently share data with the
service. this will change in the near future.

i had a look at your site, nice design :)

~~~
VuongN
Thank you. Good luck to you guys. Consumer security is a difficult problem as
you may already know. However, it is such a HUGE issue especially since most
solutions out there give users an allusion of security. I think we got a very
good product at the moment and would definitely continue to improve the user
experience. Where are you guys? Come visit us some time :)

-V.

